
Why you should make a bad video game - ojiva
http://myindieway.com/tutorials/
======
oneeyedpigeon
Two possible sources of inspiration; you're probably already familiar with
them, but just in case you - or anyone else - isn't:

Empty Black by Mary Rose Cook [1] is a great example of a highly playable game
that is about as simple as it gets when it comes to graphics.

Bouncing Beholder [2] is more about the 'code golf', but it's easy to read and
understand the code once you go through the explanation, and it contains some
useful techniques that would be applicable to a 'real' game.

Good luck!

[1] [http://emptyblack.com/](http://emptyblack.com/) [2]
[https://marijnhaverbeke.nl/js1k/](https://marijnhaverbeke.nl/js1k/)

------
Retr0spectrum
I think game jams like Ludum Dare are a great way of getting into game
development. I have a history of never finishing projects, but the 48 hour
time limit somehow made things much easier. Probably because I wasn't too
ambitious with what I was trying to achieve.

------
krapp
I agree with this. I'm still trying to make Space Invaders and basic shooters
work in C++, and the end result is going to be terrible but I will at least
hopefully know the basics well enough to make a game worth playing.

------
anonbanker
A friend of mine, who worked for EA Tiburon (and later, shortly for Mojang)
was a Junior Programmer on Superman Returns. He always thought we (our irc
channel) were making fun of him for being on the project, but really, half
were envious for the sheer work experience, and the wisdom on how to pick good
software projects later, that came with it.

------
ojiva
My intention is to write a tutorial with my experiences in each game that I
make.

